# Is a 1 year old too young for a sand/water table?



## GER611 (Dec 2, 2011)

My LO is turning 1 next month and I've been wanting to get her a sand and water table as her 1st birthday present. I looked online at table and it lists for 2 year olds and up. Has anyone out there gotten this gift for their 1 year olds? I could see her not being ready for the sand side - maybe she would try to eat it? I was thinking I would start with the water side. If anyone has any experience with these tables, please let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Alphaghetti (May 26, 2005)

I do home daycare. I think a 12 mo would love a sand and water table, although she will likely enjoy it more toward the middle to end of summer. I have a 13 mo in my care and she loves BOTH sides of the table. She can't even stand on her own yet, but she leans against it and pours and throws to her heart's content.


----------



## gitanamama (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with Alphaghetti--I think 1 is a perfect time for a sand/water table. My son was really into ours at around that age--and now, at 2, he's pretty much over it and into larger spaces, like the kiddie pool and sandbox. I wouldn't worry too much about your little one eating the sand. She may try it once or twice but will quickly realize it's not that tasty. Great bday present idea!


----------



## GER611 (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh good! I'm so glad to hear it. I was really looking forward to getting the sand/water table and was nervous when I saw the age suggestions. Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Young toddlers can drown crazy easily - with almost just a mouthful of water even- so it's probablly more about limiting liability than about who would be interested in it. If you're right there, I'm sure it's fine. Kids that age LOVE playing with water and it's great fun on a hot day.


----------



## MamatobabyA (Jan 3, 2011)

My son loved his water table at about 15 months old or so. He wasn't really interested in the sand part but he loved to scoop and pour the water. I found some measuring cups and a toy boat at the dollar spot at target and he played with them all summer. If I had it to do over again I would get one that is just a water table.


----------



## cagirlintexas (Jun 5, 2007)

I am sure it depends on the 1 year old but my son has been playing with big brother in theirs since he was about 8 months.


----------



## Amanda1 (Jan 4, 2011)

We got one for DS's 1st birthday last year and it was his most played with toy from the day he got it untill the wnd of summer, cant wait to fill it up again soon and see how he playes with it this year!


----------

